# Blackface e Voice acting: cambio doppiatori ed episodi rimossi



## Hellscream (28 Giugno 2020)

Una nuova* tornata anti-razzismo per la TV*. La piattaforma online *Hulu* ha cancellato tre episodi della popolare serie tv *Scrubs*, colpevoli, secondo gli accusatori, di *blackface*. Stessa sorte per un episodio della serie *Community* su *Netflix*, dove un personaggio, nell'episodio in questione a tema Dungeons & Dragons, si era dipinto il volto di nero per interpretare un elfo scuro. Ma non finisce qui.

Anche i produttori delle serie animate "_*I Simpson*_" e "*I Griffin*" hanno comunicato che i personaggi afro o indiani non saranno più doppiati da doppiatori bianchi.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Giugno 2020)

Siamo alla FOLLIA più totale.


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Una nuova* tornata anti-razzismo per la TV*. La piattaforma online *Hulu* ha cancellato tre episodi della popolare serie tv *Scrubs*, colpevoli, secondo gli accusatori, di *blackface*. Stessa sorte per un episodio della serie *Community* su *Netflix*, dove un personaggio, nell'episodio in questione a tema *Dungeons & Dragons, si era dipinto il volto di nero per interpretare un elfo scuro.* Ma non finisce qui.
> 
> Anche i produttori delle serie animate "_*I Simpson*_" e "*I Griffin*" hanno comunicato che i personaggi afro o indiani non saranno più doppiati da doppiatori bianchi.



Se fosse accaduto nel 2000 penso che avrebbero censurato anche Neverwinter Night e avrebbero abolito a D&D proprio la razza Elfo Scuro.

Si è persa la bussola. Spero nel meteorite, che oramai la società umana è alla deriva.


----------



## Freddy Manson (28 Giugno 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Una nuova* tornata anti-razzismo per la TV*. La piattaforma online *Hulu* ha cancellato tre episodi della popolare serie tv *Scrubs*, colpevoli, secondo gli accusatori, di *blackface*. Stessa sorte per un episodio della serie *Community* su *Netflix*, dove un personaggio, nell'episodio in questione a tema Dungeons & Dragons, si era dipinto il volto di nero per interpretare un elfo scuro. Ma non finisce qui.
> 
> Anche i produttori delle serie animate "_*I Simpson*_" e "*I Griffin*" hanno comunicato che i personaggi afro o indiani non saranno più doppiati da doppiatori bianchi.



Credo che ormai si sia andati oltre il punto di non ritorno; mi aspetto che a breve cominceranno veramente a censurare qualsiasi cosa. Strano che ancora non l'abbiano fatto con il lungo di Stanlio & Ollio - "Muraglie" - nel quale si travestono da afroamericani sporcandosi il volto per poter lavorare nei campi di cotone: quello teoricamente dovrebbe essere tipo l'apoteosi.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Giugno 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Una nuova* tornata anti-razzismo per la TV*. La piattaforma online *Hulu* ha cancellato tre episodi della popolare serie tv *Scrubs*, colpevoli, secondo gli accusatori, di *blackface*. Stessa sorte per un episodio della serie *Community* su *Netflix*, dove un personaggio, nell'episodio in questione a tema Dungeons & Dragons, si era dipinto il volto di nero per interpretare un elfo scuro. Ma non finisce qui.
> 
> Anche i produttori delle serie animate "_*I Simpson*_" e "*I Griffin*" hanno comunicato che i personaggi afro o indiani non saranno più doppiati da doppiatori bianchi.



Mamma mia, questa è la vera decadenza della società moderna, spacciata per "apertura mentale" ed "uguaglianza".


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Una nuova* tornata anti-razzismo per la TV*. La piattaforma online *Hulu* ha cancellato tre episodi della popolare serie tv *Scrubs*, colpevoli, secondo gli accusatori, di *blackface*. Stessa sorte per un episodio della serie *Community* su *Netflix*, dove un personaggio, nell'episodio in questione a tema Dungeons & Dragons, si era dipinto il volto di nero per interpretare un elfo scuro. Ma non finisce qui.
> 
> Anche i produttori delle serie animate "_*I Simpson*_" e "*I Griffin*" hanno comunicato che i personaggi afro o indiani non saranno più doppiati da doppiatori bianchi.



Penso che tra non molto partirà la caccia al bianco


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Giugno 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Una nuova* tornata anti-razzismo per la TV*. La piattaforma online *Hulu* ha cancellato tre episodi della popolare serie tv *Scrubs*, colpevoli, secondo gli accusatori, di *blackface*. Stessa sorte per un episodio della serie *Community* su *Netflix*, dove un personaggio, nell'episodio in questione a tema Dungeons & Dragons, si era dipinto il volto di nero per interpretare un elfo scuro. Ma non finisce qui.
> 
> Anche i produttori delle serie animate "_*I Simpson*_" e "*I Griffin*" hanno comunicato che i personaggi afro o indiani non saranno più doppiati da doppiatori bianchi.



Siamo all’avvento definitivo dell’idiocrazia.


----------



## Andris (28 Giugno 2020)

poi sarà il turno dei doppiatori del cinema,così sentiremo voci diverse dopo decenni.
a loro che importa,basta sia brown or black poi chiudono i social e si sentono di aver migliorato il mondo

la nuova meritocrazia sarà avere i caratteri somatici di altri discriminati

questa gente deve ringraziare che sia in atto la campagna elettorale e anche i meno diplomatici sono più cauti del solito,fosse accaduto qualche anno fa Trump li avrebbe sistemati definitivamente


----------



## fabri47 (28 Giugno 2020)

Io spero siano tutte trollate per far incavolare la gente e far rivincere Trump, altrimenti è roba da far riaprire i manicomi.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Giugno 2020)

Praticamente i produttori dei Simpson hanno licenziato lo storico doppiatore di Apu e del Dr. Hibert.
Faceva questi personaggi da 30 anni. E lui è pure contento dicendo che è la scelta giusta. Vi rendete conto che schifo?
Nei simpson non ci sarà mai più un doppiatore bianco che doppia altre razze
Il mondo è finito


----------



## Hellscream (28 Giugno 2020)

Da scolpire nella pietra


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2020)

Per chi è bianco ed etero, la situazione si sta facendo nerissima.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Giugno 2020)

Questo è niente, Google e microsoft stanno rimuovendo il termine "master" per dei progetti relativi a chrome e github.



hakaishin ha scritto:


> Praticamente i produttori dei Simpson hanno licenziato lo storico doppiatore di Apu e del Dr. Hibert.
> Faceva questi personaggi da 30 anni. *E lui è pure contento dicendo che è la scelta giusta*. Vi rendete conto che schifo?
> Nei simpson non ci sarà mai più un doppiatore bianco che doppia altre razze
> Il mondo è finito



Sta gente che non prova neanche a reagire mi fa schifo. Sono sicuro che dentro di se non pensa davvero che sia giusto, ma deve far vedere che è progressista agli altri...

In un modo o nell'altro fa comunque schifo.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Giugno 2020)

E andiamo avanti


----------



## Butcher (28 Giugno 2020)

Vi consiglio questa visione:


----------



## Swaitak (28 Giugno 2020)

bannerei la ninna nanna ,col suo uomo nero


----------



## hakaishin (28 Giugno 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questo è niente, Google e microsoft stanno rimuovendo il termine "master" per dei progetti relativi a chrome e github.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esatto 
Dentro probabilmente sarà infuriato ma deve farsi vedere felice e contento perché la razza conta e poi gli lgbtqspor+_+ storcerebbero il naso. Il mondo è alla rovescia. È uno schifo 
Io in un mondo così non voglio starci


----------



## hakaishin (28 Giugno 2020)

Però dico anche:
La prossima volta che vedo un’opera letteraria trasportata in video, stuprata perché il protagonista deve essere nero o di razza diversa dall’originale sclero e faccio una guerra. Non voglio mai più vedere Achille e Patroclo neri, Jean Valjean o il fantasma dell’opera neri, o vedere perfino Giulio Cesare nero (si la bbc è arrivato pure a questo punto)
Che schifo


----------



## fabri47 (28 Giugno 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Vi consiglio questa visione:


Noooooo il fassista Donadel è tornatohohoh. La democraziahahah ora è in pericolo.



Io comunque a modo mio sto protestando, ho boicottato The Last of Us 2 e non ho visto al cinema gli ultimi Star Wars che vanno palesemente in questa direzione pazzoide che stanno seguendo gli USA.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2020)

Nel frattempo hanno annunciato una nuova serie di film dei Pirati dei Caraibi in versione femminista, parallela alla saga principale, sceneggiata dalla tipa di Birds of Prey.

La nuova Jack Sparrow sarà Margot Robbie... bella gnocca, almeno questo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Giugno 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo hanno annunciato una nuova serie di film dei Pirati dei Caraibi in versione femminista, parallela alla saga principale, sceneggiata dalla tipa di Birds of Prey.
> 
> La nuova Jack Sparrow sarà Margot Robbie... bella gnocca, almeno questo.



Il femminismo è il vero cancro che rischia di distruggere l’Occidente e le civiltà occidentalizzate (come il Giappone).


----------



## fabri47 (28 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il femminismo è il vero cancro che rischia di distruggere l’Occidente e le civiltà occidentalizzate (come il Giappone).


Che poi per questi parlare di femminismo è rivoluzionario, mentre se provi a dire il termine "maschilismo" ti fucilano tra poco.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Giugno 2020)

Si è tornati alla segregazione razziale in pratica, bianchi con bianchi e neri con neri. In nome del progressismo

Il politicamente corretto è ipocrisia ideologica


----------



## vota DC (28 Giugno 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Una nuova* tornata anti-razzismo per la TV*. La piattaforma online *Hulu* ha cancellato tre episodi della popolare serie tv *Scrubs*, colpevoli, secondo gli accusatori, di *blackface*. Stessa sorte per un episodio della serie *Community* su *Netflix*, dove un personaggio, nell'episodio in questione a tema Dungeons & Dragons, si era dipinto il volto di nero per interpretare un elfo scuro. Ma non finisce qui.
> 
> Anche i produttori delle serie animate "_*I Simpson*_" e "*I Griffin*" hanno comunicato che i personaggi afro o indiani non saranno più doppiati da doppiatori bianchi.



Darth Vader mi è parso un po' pallido, eppure è doppiato da un nero!


----------

